# keep your PQ



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

email i got 2day
Note to self: Never tick off anyone who owns a backhoe!!!!! This is funnier than
jacking up someone's car!!! And, yes, I know some of you who will be thinking 
"I need to remember this picture just in case."


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

thats a good one!


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I had that sent to my phone awhile back titled "never piss off a ******* with a backhoe"
I've seen something similiar done to a guy while he was passed out in the bed of his truck. 
Instead of the mote though we built a 5' dirt wall all the way around him...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A crane opp in ohio back in 2001 put a job supers truck on top of a building and took off before any one knew! I will scan the newspaper clip! I dug a large pond for a guy and he didnt pay and blew me off! Months later I tried to help him settle the bill and that didnt work out! He finnaly got mad at me for bothering him, words where exchanged and equipment was loaded and I went and filled in a pond! His realator told him that he cant sell his house now with that mess in his back yard! PayBacks Are a [email protected]#ch!


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

years ago my father's friend would clean snow in front of a triplex where he lived with a borrowed piece of equipment. While returning the machine another neighbour parkes in his clean spot,and would not moue out.So later on that night he buried the car in snow and then got out the garden hose .
Two days later with axes and steel shovels the car was free .He never had problems with the neighbours after that


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The picture is funny. And yes....paybacks are a bit*h.
Tons of ways to get more then your moneys worth out of people that don't pay or cause you a problem.


----------



## Jon. (May 24, 2007)

*Didn't get it quite right....*

...but I think they got the point. No snow = desperate measures.

http://www.10news.com/news/15337391/detail.html#


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder if that was dug for a foundation or something, and someone just put a ramp across and drove the truck out there. It would be frustrating, but a few good long ramps, and your all set.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

thats funny!! could have been worse they coulda burried the truck


----------

